# First Responder Course Offered



## Susan1001 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be conducting an American Heart Association First Responder Course on the following dates:

Saturdays, 11/1/08, 11/8/08 and 11/15/08 _or_ Sundays, 11/2/08, 11/9/08 and 11/16/08 from 8:00 AM-4:00 PM in Millis, MA. The cost of the course is $405.00 and payable by check or money order.

You must attend all three sessions being held on the Saturdays *or* Sundays in order to receive your certification. All books, literature and certifications are included in the course price. Both courses have limited space. Registration and payment must be submitted by October 10, 2008 in order to reserve your place.

Please contact me if you are interested in attending or inquiring about future dates and I will send you the appropriate forms.

Thank you,
Susan


----------



## gmonzon (Oct 22, 2008)

is it still time to register?

g monzon


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

gmonzon said:


> is it still time to register?
> 
> g monzon


*WHAT ?????*



Susan1001 said:


> I will be conducting an American Heart Association First Responder Course on the following dates:
> 
> Saturdays, 11/1/08, 11/8/08 and 11/15/08 _or_ Sundays, 11/2/08, 11/9/08 and 11/16/08 from 8:00 AM-4:00 PM in Millis, MA. The cost of the course is $405.00 and payable by check or money order.
> 
> ...


This thread is useless without pix.


----------

